# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Rough Green Snake

## AdamL8

Has anybody here ever kept a Rough Green Snake and fed it Dubia or another species of appropriately sized roach instead of crickets?  I haven't been able to find any mention of anybody having tried feeding roaches to them but I'm incredibly interested in whether or not they would accept them.

----------

